# Is the applecare warranty void if I install own ram?



## parmtree (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello,

I just ordered a new intel iMac tonight from the apple store, and the fellow on the telephone informed me that he believes the warranty is void once the iMac is opened.

Is this true? 

What I wanted to do was order a new iMac and install some ram myself, as it's quite a bit cheaper.

Thanks for the help.

parmtree


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

parmtree said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just ordered a new intel iMac tonight from the apple store, and the fellow on the telephone informed me that he believes the warranty is void once the iMac is opened.
> 
> ...


Installing RAM does not void your warranty. It's very easy to do on the iMac... They designed it so it's accessible


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I should add a quick disclaimer: if you visibly damage the system during the upgrade, then it won't be covered under warranty. Not that it's likely to happen, however.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

parmtree said:


> Hello,
> 
> the warranty is void once the iMac is opened.
> 
> ...



I don't think this would be considered "opening" the iMac. There's a little service panel that you open to do this. Much like on a laptop. You don't open it such that you see the guts of the computer. That may void the warrenty.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Usually Apple considers some items Do It Yourself.
http://www.apple.com/support/diy/

But if you follow the link and on the bottom right use the pull down for instructions you will notice that the Intel iMac is missing  

Macbook is listed
Macbook Pro is missing
Mac Mini - Don't bother opening this puppy up under warranty

Hmmmm. 




.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I suppose that the page could be a tad old and not updated as yet. Something to ponder though as it does seem odd.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

JPL said:


> I suppose that the page could be a tad old and not updated as yet. Something to ponder though as it does seem odd.



Very odd considering the iMac was released long before the MacBooks. If it was just not updated, I doubt the newer systems would be on there.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Most Mac dealers will install RAM for free if you buy it from them.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Note. Do be very careful when installing RAM not to damage the tabs that hold the RAM in place. Supposedly they can break, and they are attached to the logic board, which can cause complications in repairing.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Digital_Gary said:


> Very odd considering the iMac was released long before the MacBooks. If it was just not updated, I doubt the newer systems would be on there.


Ahhh you are so clever -). I guess that is why you are a dealer/service operation.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

They have moved things around.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303084

Found this via http://www.apple.com/support/imac/coreduo/


----------

